
Sailor kissing woman in iconic VJ Day photo at Times Square dies at 95 - spking
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/02/18/sailor-kissing-woman-vj-day-photo-times-square-dies/2904579002/
======
towaway1138
Imagine the shitshow if he did that today.

